# Finally a sunny day



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

This is one of the first sunny days we've had and the snow's starting to melt so I decided to get some pics of the girls


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lookign nice -- happy to see updated pictures of your girls


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks :wink: Yeah,it's been a while since I've put any pics up,so I figured it was about time for a update,there'll be more in the next few weeks lol I also realized theres no pics of me on here so I'll have to put some up sometime


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice goats... that sunshine... must feel really good.... :sun: :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Awww pretty.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful goaties!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Very cute! They look like they are enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Beauties on a beautiful day-sure does make you smile!


----------

